# le prochain iPod Vidéo va déchirer !!!



## mariachi (11 Janvier 2007)

Je fais parti de ceux qui ont toujours dit pas d'iPhone pour Apple : trop de concurrence bla bla bla bla...
Force est de constater que je me suis mis le doigt dans l'oeuil et profond en plus car on est bien face à une nouvelle ère il n'y a pas de doute!

Je fais encore parti de ceux qui disent que l'iPod Vidéo n'en est pas un (vidéo) et qu'il fait pale figure face aux derniers Archos.

Mais quand on voie ce qu'on a vu hier on à raison de croire ce qu'on verras demain lol

Vous prenez un iPhone vous lui retirez soigneusement la téléphonie vous y greffez le disque de l'iPod vidéo et hop le tour est joué vous avez le "baladeur" de demain qui enterre toute la concurrence avant même qu'elle n'ai pu dire ouf!

Tiens à propos d'enterrement je propose une minute de silence pour PALM et son Tréo qui n'était dejas pas très jolie mais qui en plus maintenant est obsolète!

Les trente prochaines années vont être franchement palpitantes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2007)

Moi , je dis que ca va r&#233;invente l'informatique cet iPhone , &#233;cran tactile sur les MacBook ?


----------



## Aladisse (11 Janvier 2007)

mariachi a dit:


> Je fais encore parti de ceux qui disent que l'iPod Vid&#233;o n'en est pas un (vid&#233;o)



m&#234;me apple est d'accord avec toi puisqu'il ne l'ont pas baptis&#233; comme &#231;a.  

sans quoi ca me semble assez probable qu'apple &#233;tende le style iphone &#224; son ipod (ecran wide & tactile). si l'ipod se dotait d'un tel &#233;cran tout en restant au m&#234;me prix ce serait une large longueur d'avance pour apple et un bon renouveau pour le baladeur, plutot que l'habituel "petite baisse de prix + disque plus gros".

d'un autre cot&#233; apple voudra sans doute reserver l'exclusivit&#233; de cette interface &#224; l'iphone pour pousser les gens vers lui (du moins pendant un temps).


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Moi , je dis que ca va réinvente l'informatique cet iPhone , écran tactile sur les MacBook ?



aucun intérêt si l'on ne supprime pas le trackpad et le clavier en ce cas... ce qui reviens à faire un TabletPC like... et vu le succès que remporte ce genre de machine... c'est rapé


----------



## yzykom (11 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> aucun intérêt si l'on ne supprime pas le trackpad et le clavier en ce cas... ce qui reviens à faire un TabletPC like... et vu le succès que remporte ce genre de machine... c'est rapé



Ce n'est quand même pas le même écran ni la même sensibilité tactile. Un Tablet PC, c'est un gros pda (MONO-touch) avec XP dessus. Alors que là, c'est multitouch, OSX et beau. Trois atouts majeurs, selon moi.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

J'ose croire que l'iPhone est sorti en premier parce que positionne dans le tres haut de gamme. Maintenance, de n'est sans doute qu'une question de mois avant qu'Apple nous enleve les fonctions telephone et rajoute un DD pour en faire un iPod video


----------



## mariachi (11 Janvier 2007)

Vous voyez pas le rapport entre iTv et iPod ecran large wifi et BT?

Ben moi j'ai un petit problème avec l'iTv c'est qu'il faut alumer la TV pour écouter la musique pas tres écolo et pas super si tu veux une ambiance soft l'ecran TV....

Heureusement il y a iPod 6G qui pourrai servir aussi de super télécommande.

Wait and see...


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Pas sur qu'on doive allumer la TV : on doit pouvoir envoyer la sauce depuis l'iTunes d'un ordi, l'Apple TV branchee sur la chaine hifi et basta. Tu me diras : pourquoi ne pas brancher directement la Hifi sur l'ordi ? Je pense que l'ATV est faite pour de grandes maison


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2007)

Moi je vois bien d&#233;barquer, un de ces quatre, un mini-projecteur int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'iPod pour diffuser sa vid&#233;o directement contre un mur.


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est sur qu'il faut au moins ca pour afficher la pochette de Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Moi je vois bien débarquer, un de ces quatre, un mini-projecteur intégré à l'iPod pour diffuser sa vidéo directement contre un mur.



encore mieux un video-projecteur tiers avec un doc pour ipod


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> écran tactile sur les MacBook ?



Ecran tout le temps dégueulasse, plutôt...
M'étonnerait qu'ils s'amusent à ça.
en tout cas s'ils le font je ne serai surement pas preneur, pas envie de prévoir le budget "nettoyant spécial sans alcool pour écran tactile, introuvable à part sur l'apple store à prix prohibitif".


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Ce sera pas pire que les PDA existants j'imagine...


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'as qu'à te nettoyer les mains avant de l'utiliser. 

Et encore un avantage au clavier virtuel. Plus de miettes du p'tit déj qui coince les touches.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'à te nettoyer les mains avant de l'utiliser.



Déjà, aller se nettoyer les mains à chaque fois que j'utilise mon ordinateur, je dis non.
Et après, ça change pas grand chose : ya toujours la transpiration, c'est un coup à se laver les mains toutes les 30 minutes.


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

mariachi a dit:


> Je fais parti de ceux qui ont toujours dit pas d'iPhone pour Apple : trop de concurrence bla bla bla bla...
> Force est de constater que je me suis mis le doigt dans l'oeuil et profond en plus car on est bien face à une nouvelle ère il n'y a pas de doute!
> 
> Je fais encore parti de ceux qui disent que l'iPod Vidéo n'en est pas un (vidéo) et qu'il fait pale figure face aux derniers Archos.
> ...



+1 mais j'aimerais bien l'iphone dans ma poche


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour en revenir à ce futur ipod vidéo, maintenant qu'on a tous vu l'iphone et ce qu'ils savaient faire, il va pas falloir qu'ils attendent des mois.

Je me vois mal conseiller à quelqu'un d'acheter un ipod actuel. La dernière révision était plus une mise à jour, on peut y aller pour le 6G.

Ils vont attendre juste un peu histoire que tous ceux qui ont acheté un ipod pour noël (c'est quand les chiffres déjà ?) n'hurlent pas (trop), et puis hop.

Mon ipod 3G est bien, il travail et a bien travaillé, je me dois de le respecter et de lui offrir rapidement  une belle retraite.

Steeve je suis prêt, et je dois pas être le seul.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## trevise (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair que le seul obstacle à la sortie d'un Ipod "Iphone style" est la volonté d'Apple de démarquer son téléphone. Pour le reste, je suis convaincu que Steve Jobs a déjà dans les cartons ce fameux Ipod. Il ne le dégainera que s'il sent une montée de la concurrence.


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Janvier 2007)

"un mini-projecteur intégré à l'iPod pour diffuser sa vidéo directement contre un mur."

Autonomie de l'ipod: 35 s. Pour "Autant en emporte le vent", Dr Jivago et "Ben Hur", c'est rapè.... Idem pour l'intégrale du seigneur des anneaux...


----------



## wip (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour ma part, un iPod avec écran tactile ne me branche pas. La clickWheel est pour moi le plus pratique.. En effet, comme ça, j'ai pas besoin de regarder l'écran pour passer d'une chanson à l'autre ou pour monter le volume. De plus, il est bien protégé dans sa coque (acheté à part) et il y a juste un trou à l'endroit de la ClickWheel. 
Si l'écran est tactile et prend toute une face de l'iPod, il risque de rapidement se rayer... Et si on le protège sous une couche plastique (non rigide pour cause de "tactile"), ça va faire moche. Il y a quand même la solution d'un film plastique comme pour les palm  . A moins que la technologie d'Apple permette l'emploie d'une coque transparente dure... Mais il faudra toujours regarder l'écran pour manipuler l'iPod .

@+


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2007)

trevise a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le seul obstacle &#224; la sortie d'un Ipod "Iphone style" est la volont&#233; d'Apple de d&#233;marquer son t&#233;l&#233;phone. Pour le reste, je suis convaincu que Steve Jobs a d&#233;j&#224; dans les cartons ce fameux Ipod. Il ne le d&#233;gainera que s'il sent une mont&#233;e de la concurrence.



Ouais, t'as raison.  &#231;a fait six mois que j'attends de renouveller mon iPod (1G), et j'ai dout&#233; apr&#232;s la keynote. Mais je pense que l'iPod actuel a encore de beaux jours devant lui, et &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'Apple sorte un iPod _widescreen multi touch_ avant la commercialisation de son iPhone, CoverFlow&cie en &#233;tant quand m&#234;me une des fonctions les plus impressionnates. Cela dit je peux me tromper, MAIS :



wip a dit:


> Pour ma part, un iPod avec &#233;cran tactile ne me branche pas. La clickWheel est pour moi le plus pratique.. En effet, comme &#231;a, j'ai pas besoin de regarder l'&#233;cran pour passer d'une chanson &#224; l'autre ou pour monter le volume. De plus, il est bien prot&#233;g&#233; dans sa coque (achet&#233; &#224; part) et il y a juste un trou &#224; l'endroit de la ClickWheel.



J'suis d'accord aussi.  J'y avais pas encore pens&#233;, mais en fait c'est bien pratique de pouvoir changer de titre sans le sortir, modifer le volume en effleurant simplement la poche de son jean. Enfin, outre l'aspect fragilit&#233;, c'est pas demain que je ressentirai le besoins de regarder des videos dans le m&#233;tro, widescreen ou pas. Donc je vais acheter un 30Go, c'est d&#233;cid&#233; (255&#8364; dans une grande surface &#233;lectrom&#233;nagesque, et 345 le 80, y doivent pas se faire beacoup de marge dessus). Merci Wip, tu viens de m'enlever mes derniers doutes.


----------



## GuyomT (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour ma part je pronostique une sortie prochaine d'un iPod 6G.:rateau:

Le modèle actuel à plus d'un an, et la majorité des baladeur à disque dur actuels sont équipé de l'option vidéo (Creative, Archos, Zune ...).

Bien que l'iPod occupe plus de 60% de part de marché comme nous l'a si bien montré Steve il y a deux jours, il n'est pas dans l'intérêt du baladeur pommé de se reposer sur ses acquis.
Le passage au wide screen parait être incontournable pour le sixième iPod du nom.

Ensuite les options tactiles sont peut-être un peu prématurées (l'iPhone va se conserver cet atout pour créer l'événement). Concernant les options wireless (WiFi et bluetooth comme Archos) ce serait excellent !


Voici pour mon humble avis 

Wait and see ...

Quelqu'un sait quand et où se tiendra la prochaine Apple Expo ?


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Pour ma part je pronostique une sortie prochaine d'un iPod 6G.:rateau:
> 
> Le modèle actuel à plus d'un an, et la majorité des baladeur à disque dur actuels sont équipé de l'option vidéo (Creative, Archos, Zune ...).
> 
> ...




Voilàtout le dilemme à mon avis. Enfin l'incertitude pour nous, car je suppose qu'Apple sait très bien ou elle va.

Sortir un iPod 6G tel que tu le décris serait juste une "mise à niveau" par rapport à la concurrence, le design en plus. Hors ce n'est pas trop dans les habitudes de la pomme, de suivre. Mais un iPod trop avancé serait à mon avis susceptible de concurrencer l'iPhone avant même sa sortie.

Donc tout est possible.


----------



## GuyomT (11 Janvier 2007)

Ca m'embête, mais malheureusement tu as raison Jugnin, Apple n'est pas un suiveur mais un avant-gardiste. 

Si seulement Cupertino pouvait lancé rapidement un 6G je serai comme un dingue. D'autant plus que le mien (un 4G photo) a perdu l'usage de sa molette tactile -paix à son âme-

J'ose croire à la présentation d'un nouvel iPod à la prochaine Apple Expo.


----------



## pimpin (12 Janvier 2007)

Une bonne raison pour la sortie rapide du ipod 6g: apple mise de + en + sur la vente de films via itunes. la sortie d'appletv prouve que ce marché l'intéresse. La technologie existe (voir iphone) donc facile à sortir un vrai ipod vidéo qui permettra de vendre des films et des série et de gagner plein de sous. moi en tout cas, j'attends cet ipod vidéo avec impatience. Un indiscrétion procgz apple m'a laissé entendre que c'était une question de semaines. pB de fabrication d'écran tactile.


----------



## tarabeich (12 Janvier 2007)

pimpin a dit:


> Une bonne raison pour la sortie rapide du ipod 6g: apple mise de + en + sur la vente de films via itunes. la sortie d'appletv prouve que ce marché l'intéresse. La technologie existe (voir iphone) donc facile à sortir un vrai ipod vidéo qui permettra de vendre des films et des série et de gagner plein de sous. moi en tout cas, j'attends cet ipod vidéo avec impatience. Un indiscrétion procgz apple m'a laissé entendre que c'était une question de semaines. pB de fabrication d'écran tactile.




Donc d'après toi on peut s'attendre à une keynote dans les semaines à venir ?


----------



## pimpin (13 Janvier 2007)

ça j'en sais rien mais ma source me parlait de question de semaines. 2,3,ou,10 ?... mystère, donc je garde mon ipod 4g et j'attends....


----------



## fable (13 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Moi , je dis que ca va r&#233;invente l'informatique cet iPhone , &#233;cran tactile sur les MacBook ?


ouai, ModBook


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

... j'espere en meme temps qu'ils continueront a segmenter la gamme : on n'a pas tous envie de se concentrer sur une video. Il faudrait quand meme garder un iPod a disque dur pour emmener toute sa librairie a l'autre bout du monde


----------



## fable (13 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... j'espere en meme temps qu'ils continueront a segmenter la gamme : on n'a pas tous envie de se concentrer sur une video. Il faudrait quand meme garder un iPod a disque dur pour emmener toute sa librairie a l'autre bout du monde


Avec les capacit&#233; qui grandissent de plus en plus y'a pas trp de risque...


----------



## HmJ (13 Janvier 2007)

J'ai peur qu'ils ne gardent le DD que pour les modèles vidéo, alors que les audio seraient cantonnés à la flash, forcément moins volumineuse.


----------



## GuyomT (13 Janvier 2007)

Bien sûr qu'Apple passera au tout flash, tout comme les autres constructeurs mais pas avant plusieurs mois.

Les mémoires flash ont l'avantage de ne pas être mécaniques comme les disques durs actuels et donc d'être beaucoup moins sensibles aux secousses et aux chocs. Idéal donc pour les portables et les iPod. 

Mais d'ici à ce que la mémoire flash soit aussi compétitive que les DD il va va falloir attendre.:sleep:

Ci-joint un article de The Inquirer concernant le futur de la mémoire flash


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2007)

Pour le 6G, je vois bien l'écran tactile comme l'iPhone, les fonctions téléphone en moins comme noté plus haut mais  avec le wifi et pourquoi pas un iTunes et des possibilités d'acheter sur l'ITMS depuis l'iPod.
(les capacités en mémoires de l'iPhone ne sont pas suffisantes pour que cette fontion ai un intérêt.)
Il faudrait aussi les widgets et safari. 
De 80 à 120 Go. 

Même si il sort demain, je résisterais, je suis trop content de mon 5G 80 Go.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Même si il sort demain, je résisterais, je suis trop content de mon 5G 80 Go.





Là , je demande a voir


----------



## mistertitan (28 Juillet 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Mon ipod 3G est bien, il travail et a bien travaillé, je me dois de le respecter et de lui offrir rapidement  une belle retraite.



je viens de vendre mon ipod 3G aussi, donc pseudo retraite
et j'ai failli envoyer mon frere aller chercher un ipod en suisse. je vais attendre de voir ce 6G qui je pense va bientot sortir. oui, le 5.5 a quasi un an et ce n'était qu'une mise a jour



wip a dit:


> Si l'écran est tactile et prend toute une face de l'iPod, il risque de rapidement se rayer...
> 
> A moins que la technologie d'Apple permette l'emploie d'une coque transparente dure...



ce sont deux pb résolus: les iphones ont une coque dure qui ne se raye pas facilement du tout. voir les tests

donc sors ce 6G steve!!!! et je te filerai ENCORE du pognon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2007)

Un iPod &#224; &#233;cran tactile me para&#238;t in&#233;vitable &#224; plus ou moins longue &#233;ch&#233;ance. Ne serait-ce que pour rentabiliser l'investissement dans le syst&#232;me multi-touch de l'iPhone, qui ne sera certainement pas r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; l'iPhone. Alors si ce n'est pas l'iPod 6G, ce sera le 7G ou le 8G....


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2007)

a tiens,  la plupart des revendeurs commence a arriver a sec d'ipod et aucun délai pour de la réapro ... a vous de tout imaginer :rateau:


----------



## mistertitan (18 Août 2007)

je ne sais pas encore s'il faut y voir un signe, a priori, pour apple, la livraison est toujours dans les 24h. Une chose est sure, c'est que vu les nombreux trucs qu'il avait &#224; annoncer la derni&#232;re fois, il ne pouvait se permettre de sortir un nouvel ipod en m&#234;me temps. ca aurait fait de l'ombre.

maintenant, c'est peut &#234;tre un signe. En effet, par exemple, la fnac rend indisponible tous les ipod sauf le blanc 30Go (le moins vendu), et si c'est vrai, je pr&#233;dit la MAJ (qui &#233;tait s&#251;rement d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;te) d&#233;but septembre (environ 1 mois apr&#232;s les iMac et suites logicielles). Ca me parait &#234;tre un bon timing un mois avant L&#233;opard.


----------



## Cricri (18 Août 2007)

Si il n'y a déjà plus d'iPod, je vois une sortie avant septembre. Mackie ?


----------



## mistertitan (18 Août 2007)

je penserai comme toi si steve n'avait pas sorti son imac il y a 10j

a mon avis, d&#233;but septembre au plus tot.


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Si il n'y a déjà plus d'iPod, je vois une sortie avant septembre. Mackie ?



fin septembre


----------



## le baron du 31 (23 Août 2007)

moi si j'etais jobs je sortirais un ipod ecran tactile ou pas avec surtout ,et la il ferait du mal a la concurence; l'itunes store avec la possibilite d'acheter de la musique partout dans le monde et des videos.:rateau: 

ca serais parfait pour remplacer mon ipod nano 1G


----------



## yzykom (23 Août 2007)

Ça implique l'ajout d'une fonctionnalité wifi. De toute façon, ce serait pas mal pour se mettre à niveau face à un Archos ou un Zune.


----------



## Dr_cube (23 Août 2007)

Et qui dit Wifi dit Safari ! 
On se retrouverait donc avec un widescreen iPod with touch controls, un Internet mobile communicator.. Manque plus qu'un phone... 
An iPod, a phone, an Internet mobile communicator. An iPod, a phone, an Internet mobile communicator... 

Ca me rappelle une ancienne keynote ! 


Vous pensez vraiment qu'Apple pourrait sortir un iPod video identique &#224; l'iPhone mais le t&#233;l&#233;phone (et l'appareil photo) en moins ?

Edit : n'oubliez pas quand m&#234;me qu'Apple a laiss&#233; courir le bruit d'une fonctionnalit&#233; sans fil pendant des ann&#233;es afin de tromper Microsoft... Et MS est tomb&#233; dans le panneau avec son Zune.


----------



## yzykom (23 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Vous pensez vraiment qu'Apple pourrait sortir un iPod video identique &#224; l'iPhone mais le t&#233;l&#233;phone (et l'appareil photo) en moins ?



Techniquement parlant, &#231;a ne doit pas &#234;tre bien compliqu&#233; (qui peut le plus peut le moins).

Strat&#233;giquement parlant, je suis moins s&#251;r (probl&#232;me de &#171; lisibilit&#233; &#187; de la gamme, etc).

... mais c'est s&#251;r que ce serait bien.


----------



## mistertitan (24 Août 2007)

la ou microsoft est tomb&#233; dans le panneau, c'est de ne pas avoir r&#233;ussi a cr&#233;er un windows media player parfaitement compatible ipod et avec son music store int&#233;gr&#233; a l'&#233;poque. parce que se battre contre l'ipod, c'&#233;tait un peu trop tard. et puis microsoft: ca fait trop s&#233;rieux pour un baladeur. du coup, tout les utilisateurs d'ipod sont sur itunes et boom! (tiens, une keynote?!?) tout le monde sur son store. Microsot aurait du s'inqui&#233;ter plutot du store. les PCusers seraient rest&#233; sur le windows media et auraient achet&#233; la bas. le zune est plutot reussi techniquement, mais n'as pas l'&#233;l&#233;gance de l'ipod, ni le cot&#233; d&#233;lur&#233; apple (qui joue beaucoup). et niveau communication, ils sont plutot mauvais en plus.

vive l'ipod

pour r&#233;pondre a la question de dire que le prix a baiss&#233; &#224; 359 pr le 80Go, ca veut rien dire, ca fait des mois qu'on peut le trouver &#224; ce prix.

j'espere que steve va pas bacler son ipod vid&#233;o sous pretexte de meettre trop en avant sonnouveau joujou: le hub num&#233;rique iphone. moi, c'est un ipod 160Go que je veux!!!!


----------



## le baron du 31 (24 Août 2007)

l'ipod 6G tourner avec osx !! en regardant pas hasards une vielle niouse de mac gen ils rapporttaient une phrase de jobs parlant de os x sui iphone:le developpement de mac osx est aussi prevu ppour l'ipod.donc l'ipod multitouch va bien sortir dans les prochaines semaines 


source:http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126097


----------



## super_bretzel (24 Août 2007)

Je tiens d'abord a preciser que je doute moi-même des infos que je vais vous donner maintenant mais comme ces rumeurs me parraissent loin d'être farfelu et que je suis dans la section rumeurs ....

Je m'explique, mon cousin m'a certifié qu'il connait très bien aux US une personne travaillant dans une boite proche d'Apple (je ne sais pas que ca veux dire). Bref cette personne a pu approcher le prochain Ipod d'Apple et aurait decrit la bête à mon cousin .

Donc petit resumé : 

Comme l'iphone l'ecran de l'ipod recouvre pratiquement entierement sa surface.

La taille et l'épaisseur de l'ipod G6 est strictement identique à l'IPOD G5 

Encore comme l'iphone, l'ipod G6 possede une interface mutlti-point mais .... uni-directionnelle. je m'explique: 

Sur le côté droit de l'ipod (en position verticale) et donc sur le bas (en position horizontale) il y aurait une zone tactile multi-point uni directionnelle d'environ 0.8 cm de large et pratiquement toute  la hauteur de l'ipod ( sous l'ecran).

l'interface est entre la click wheel et celle de l'iphone. pour naviger on defile de la même maniere qu'un Iphone dans la liste de contact entre les menu. 
Même si l'IPOD G6 integre MAC OS , les menus ressemblent apparement à ceux du G5 (fond blanc et texte selectionné bleu).

Pour la navigation dans la bibliotheque :
exit la selection "Artiste puis album puis chansons".
En selectionnant "music", on entre directement dans la liste des artistes. En posant deux  doigts sur la zone tactile et en les rapprochant , on zoom sur l'artiste et les differents Albums de celui-ci apparaissent (le titre + la jaquette), et on refait la même pour selectionner les chansons. Et si on dezoom au maximum on accède à Front Row. 

Il semble aussi que la navigation soit vraiment vraiment réussi esthetiquement.

J'ai un peu de mal à decrire correctement l'interface, j'espere être comprehensible.


Lors de l'ecoute d'une chanson :
un passage du doigt  vers le bas (ou vers le haut) passe à la prochaine chanson (ou precedente) . 
Le bouton Play/pause (qui n'est pas vraiment un bouton) est tout en haut de la surface tactile, dans la classique barre de titre. 
pour passer aux sous-mode volume/ Barre de progression/Nombres d'etoiles il faut simplement cliquer dans la zone tactile.

L'ipod ne possede qu'un bouton  : OFF/ON/verouillé ( bouton pousoir)
Le contour de l'ecran est noir
Le dos de l'ipod est en ALU 

Presence du jeu casse-brique ou l'on deplace la barre en posant le doigt dessus.

Pas de capteur de position horizontale/Verticale : Front-row et les videos se lisent avec l'ipod en position horizontale et tout le reste en position verticale.

Même si il y a MAC OS ,l'Ipod ne possede pas de connection WIFI ni d'UTMS ni de SAFARI ( de toute facon l'interface ne le permet pas).

Aucune idée des prix et des capacitées  ni de l'évolution des nano et des shuffles.

Je crois vous avoir repeté tout ce que mon cousin m'a dit, si vous avez des questions je peux lui demander ( il m'a juré qu'il etait sur de son coup)

Ce nouvel Ipod me parrait quand même bien fade et j'espere que tout ceci n'est qu'un fake. réponse surement en septembre .....


Manu


----------



## mistertitan (24 Août 2007)

si c'est vrai, c fou! Mais moi, &#231;a me parait assez &#234;tre de la science fiction. Personne n'a eu l'air d'avoir vent de cette interface: en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il y a quand m&#234;me des fuites, ne serait-ce qu'au niveau des brevets. et puis, &#231;a co&#251;te hyper cher de faire un ipod de cet acabit pour un ipod vid&#233;o, qui co&#251;te d&#233;j&#224; cher, sans interface tactile et avec un &#233;cran plus petit, sans parler de la capacit&#233; suppl&#233;mentaire n&#233;cessaire &#224; un vrai ipod vid&#233;o.

En tout cas, pour l'instant, j'ai du mal a y croire: donc a te croire. Mais si c'est vrai, ce sera genial, &#233;tant donn&#233; que j'ai vendu mon 3G et que justement j'attend le nouveau pour voir si je le prend ou si je prend un refurb&#233;


----------



## Toumak (25 Août 2007)

comme mistertitan : un peu dubitatif, mais avec un peu d'espoir ...

et puis ce bon vieil iPod Photo 60GB qui attend de partir à la retraite  

mais surtout merci pour ces infos/intox ?!


----------



## vir03 (27 Août 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Si il n'y a déjà plus d'iPod, je vois une sortie avant septembre. Mackie ?


le 5 septembre ...


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> le 5 septembre ...



oui enfin pour le moment ce ne sont que des rumeurs parmis tant d'autres ...


----------



## shyriu (27 Août 2007)

une source de plus ... pour le 5 septembre ...  


			
				ars technica via pcimpact.com a dit:
			
		

> *Apple a pr&#233;venu qu&#8217;un &#233;v&#232;nement prendrait place le mercredi 5 septembre. On ne sait pas encore quel sera exactement le programme de cette conf&#233;rence, mais beaucoup, dont Ars Technica, pensent que les nouveaux iPod seront annonc&#233;s.*
> ​Le baladeur num&#233;rique d&#8217;Apple n&#8217;est plus &#224; pr&#233;senter. Depuis sa sortie, l&#8217;iPod a rencontr&#233; un tel succ&#232;s que beaucoup en ont entendu parler sans n&#233;cessairement conna&#238;tre le monde de l&#8217;informatique ni celui des baladeurs. Avec les ann&#233;es toutefois, la firme doit entretenir ses ventes et renouvelle donc r&#233;guli&#232;rement ses gammes afin de continuer &#224; alimenter le d&#233;sir des acheteurs potentiels.
> L&#8217;iPod n&#8217;a cependant pas &#233;volu&#233; depuis un certain temps. M&#234;me si l&#8217;on est particuli&#232;rement sensible au design de la firme de Cupertino, il est facile de voir que les iPod ne proposent plus de fonctions qui n&#8217;existent pas chez la concurrence. Pourtant, Apple pourrait bien avoir dans ses cartons quelques innovations qui propulseraient &#224; nouveau l&#8217;iPod sur le devant de la sc&#232;ne m&#233;diatique.Cette photo est apparue r&#233;cemment et repr&#233;sente ce que serait la prochaine &#233;volution de l'iPod Nano. Bien que la forme paraisse &#233;trange et que cette photo ait &#233;t&#233; re&#231;ue avec un certain scepticisme, Apple fait actuellement la chasse aux sites qui diffusent cette information. Il s'agit potentiellement de la preuve d'une certaine cr&#233;dibilit&#233; &#224; apporter &#224; ce qui pourrait n'&#234;tre qu'un fake parmi tant d'autres.Les rumeurs font toutefois &#233;tat depuis plusieurs mois d&#233;j&#224; d&#8217;une version du baladeur &#233;quip&#233;e d&#8217;un &#233;cran enti&#232;rement tactile. On pourrait facilement imaginer un appareil similaire &#224; l&#8217;iPhone mais d&#233;barrass&#233; de ses fonctions de t&#233;l&#233;phonie et Internet. D&#8217;autres rumeurs parlent d&#8217;un iPod &#233;quip&#233; d&#8217;un &#233;cran large, mais pas tactile. La question de savoir si la version &#171; mobile &#187; de Mac OS X sera ou non utilis&#233;e reste &#233;galement en suspens.


 
bonne journee tutti !!


----------



## iantoine (27 Août 2007)

le nouvel ipod 6G:
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/31394/exclu_tout_sur_le_nouvel_ipod_wifi_et_80go/


----------



## shyriu (27 Août 2007)

dommage qu'on ai pas plus d'image ... ca va venir jimagine !


----------



## le baron du 31 (27 Août 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> dommage qu'on ai pas plus d'image ... ca va venir jimagine !


http://www.applenews.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=813&Itemid=20


----------



## shyriu (27 Août 2007)

Merci @ toi pour lillustration, le baron du 31.
ca correspond a ce que javais vu aussi... 
dommage je ne changerai peut etre pas mon Nano G1 2Go maintenant ...

@ super_bretzel j'espere vraiment que tu as raison sur au moins une partie de ton post... car je le trouve bof-bof moins moins le  nouvel Ipod pseudo hybride nano-video ...


----------



## corloane (27 Août 2007)

:mouais: 

http://www.itrafik.net/Prochain-iPod-plus-de-biscuits.html


----------



## tyler_d (28 Août 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je crois vous avoir repet&#233; tout ce que mon cousin m'a dit, si vous avez des questions je peux lui demander ( il m'a jur&#233; qu'il etait sur de son coup)
> 
> ...



sans commenter la cr&#233;dibilit&#233; de ces propos, des brevets allant dans ce sens ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;pos&#233;s (je n'ai plus le lien) o&#249; l'on voyait des schemas avec une interface tactile plac&#233;e sur les cot&#233; d'un &#233;cran

donc soit c'est une news valable, soit c'est une interpr&#233;tation du brevet en question.

si c'&#233;tait vrai, &#231;a donnerait un v&#233;ritable nouveau soufle &#224; l'ipod, qui va en avoir besoin (forc&#233;ment, apr&#232;s 5 ans, face &#224; l'iphone, il lui faut bien une nouveaut&#233; pour rester leader incontest&#233;...)


----------



## Kukana (28 Août 2007)

ggrrrrr j'espere qu'il vont nous sortir un ipod avec un mega ecran et tactile et pas uin comme les photos qui circule sur le net des nanobese


----------



## corloane (28 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> ggrrrrr j'espere qu'il vont nous sortir un ipod avec un mega ecran et tactile et pas uin comme les photos qui circule sur le net des nanobese



ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il faille attendre encore un tour: un ipod tactile canibaliserait l'iphone, alors en attendant je garderai mon 5G :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (28 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> ggrrrrr *j'espere qu'il vont nous sortir un ipod avec un mega ecran et tactile et pas uin comme les photos qui circule sur le net des nanobese*



&#8226; Et plus de memoires
&#8226; Plus leger
&#8226; pour _100 euros...  

haaa, j'adore le nombres de personnes qui souaitent des truc de dingue pour pas cher...
_


----------



## yzykom (28 Août 2007)

corloane a dit:


> ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il faille attendre encore un tour: un ipod tactile canibaliserait l'iphone, alors en attendant je garderai mon 5G :rateau:



Ça dépend du nombre de fonction. Si le nouvel iPod est un iPhone sans téléphone, c'est certain.

Par contre, dans les « rumeurs » évoquées un peu plus haut dans ce fil, il est plutôt question d'un iPod avec un écran semi tactile (fonction « glissière » pour la sélection CoverFlow) et le Wifi pour la synchro (et pas pour surfer, mailer...).

En définitive, un appareil relativement fermé qui ne ferait pas d'ombre à l'iPhone mais bénéficiant d'un grand écran et du wifi, juste histoire de se mettre à la hauteur de la concurrence (Archos, notamment).

Si ils ressortent un petit écran alors que tout les concurrents vidéo sont en fullscreen, ce serait un tollé, je pense.


----------



## shyriu (28 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Si ils ressortent un petit écran alors que tout les concurrents vidéo sont en fullscreen, ce serait un tollé, je pense.


 
c'etait quoi le slogan d'Apple: Think Different ?


----------



## Toumak (28 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> ggrrrrr j'espere qu'il vont nous sortir un ipod avec un mega ecran et tactile et pas uin comme les photos qui circule sur le net des nanobese



oh non ! s'il vous plait, un grand écran d'accord, mais pourquoi absolument tactile ? la molette cliquable est une invention fabuleuse


----------



## le baron du 31 (28 Août 2007)

je veux ca:






ou ca pour le tactile:


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Août 2007)

si y'en a 2 qui trainnent tu en prend un pour moi?


----------



## shyriu (28 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> je veux ca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la c'est joli !
a quel ordre le cheque ?

jenvoie ces photos a steve pour les mettre en production de ce pas et vous ne toucherez rien, rien !
moi non plus de toute facon !


----------



## le baron du 31 (29 Août 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> la c'est joli !
> a quel ordre le cheque ?
> !




250 E pour le non tactile et 350 E pour le tactile


----------



## le baron du 31 (29 Août 2007)

bon apple a confirmer elle meme qu'il y aura coverflow dans les ipod





et peut etre aussi les beatles


----------



## Kukana (29 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> je veux ca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je prefere le second


----------



## Kukana (29 Août 2007)

le prochaine ipod va etre annoncer le 5 septembre comme temoigne cet article de macbidouille maintenant reste plus qu'a attendre 6 jours !!!!!!!


----------



## le baron du 31 (29 Août 2007)

toutes les rumeurs d'ipod illustrees dans une video:http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny-7x...mac.com/ipod-touch-contest-winners-2345145345


----------



## shyriu (29 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> 250 E pour le non tactile et 350 E pour le tactile


non 350$ canadiens pour ma part... soit 35% d'economie environ avant taxes lol


----------



## Kukana (29 Août 2007)

le baron du 31 a dit:


> toutes les rumeurs d'ipod illustrees dans une video:http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny-7x...mac.com/ipod-touch-contest-winners-2345145345



de quoi nous faire tous rever jusqu'au 5 sept


----------



## iota (1 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

d'apr&#232;s iLounge, Uniea a d&#233;voil&#233; une nouvelle gamme de pochettes destin&#233;es au nouvel iPod.





Au niveau de la taille, ca colle assez avec les images qu'on a vues r&#233;cemment :





Si c'est le nouvel iPod, je le trouve plut&#244;t moche 

@+
iota


----------



## super_bretzel (1 Septembre 2007)

Je suis le seul à trouver que pour un ipod nano ce design est pas si mal ?? Un ecran plus grand pour la même surface ....


----------



## blafoot (1 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'attend de voir en vrai ... pcq on a du mal à s'imaginer la taille du nano sur ces photos ... il n 'y a aucun élements de comparaison sur les photos ... donc wait and see


----------



## Souvaroff (1 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Si c'est le nouvel iPod, je le trouve plutôt moche



Je le trouve surtout exactement pareil que les derniers 5G mais avec un écran 3"  :mouais:


----------



## iota (1 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Je le trouve surtout exactement pareil que les derniers 5G mais avec un &#233;cran 3"  :mouais:


C'est une question de proportion.
Sur l'image donn&#233;e plus haut, les proportions de l'iPod ne lui donnent pas une forme tr&#232;s harmonieuse...

@+
iota


----------



## tyler_d (1 Septembre 2007)

à quoi ça sert d'avoir un écran plus grand sur un nano ? ça fonction première (et presque unique) et de lire la musique...


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2007)

Je pense que justement, il ne s'agit pas du nano, mais du nouvel iPod vid&#233;o avec un &#233;cran large.


----------



## Kukana (1 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> d'après iLounge, Uniea a dévoilé une nouvelle gamme de pochettes destinées au nouvel iPod.
> 
> ...



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN PAS CA IL EST MOCHE


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Septembre 2007)

comment peuvent ils connaitre les dimensions de l'ipod avant l'annonce? Apple pr&#233;viens les "accesoiristes"?


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Septembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> comment peuvent ils connaitre les dimensions de l'ipod avant l'annonce? Apple pr&#233;viens les "accesoiristes"?



J'en sais rien&#8230;  Mais de mon cot&#233; ce qui me fait peur c'est qu'il y court une rumeur concernant une nouvelle "connexion audio de meilleur qualit&#233;"  &#8230;  si c'est le cas, Ca sent la prise propri&#233;taire a plein nez&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Septembre 2007)

ou avec moins  de souffle...


----------



## super_bretzel (2 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> J'en sais rien Mais de mon coté ce qui me fait peur c'est qu'il y court une rumeur concernant une nouvelle "connexion audio de meilleur qualité"   si c'est le cas, Ca sent la prise propriétaire a plein nez :mouais:


 

Un casque mag-safe ?? 
Si apple avait ce genre de techno dans son sac , il l'aurait implanté dans l'Iphone je pense ....


----------



## msinno (3 Septembre 2007)

donc un caque qui se debranche des que tu tend trop le fil... Non je n'y crois... parfois mes &#233;couteurs retiennent mon nano quand il tombe, alors je ne veux pas de magsafe sur mon iPod... puis dans la poche pratique quand tu marche...


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Septembre 2007)

toujours sur  le site de iLounge..

on le voit mieux je trouve:


----------



## msinno (3 Septembre 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> toujours sur  le site de iLounge..
> 
> on le voit mieux je trouve:



Mais ca n'est pas le nano ca... Proportions de la prise Dock et de l'iPod fait plus penser au video.... nope???


----------



## Paradise (3 Septembre 2007)

je pense que la molette ne sera plus !!!


----------



## sebneb (3 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
Pour moi je ne vois pas l'intérêt de sortir un ipod video avec un écran plus grand s'il n'est pas tactil. Moi ce que j'aime dans l'IPOD VIDEO c'est qu'il n'est pas très grand par rapport aux autres (ARCHOS,...). S'il faut en plus rajouter la clickwheel sur l'ipod video c'est un paquebot qu'on aura entre nos deux mains.

donc perso j'ai bon espoir que le nouvel IPOD VIDEO soit ecran large + tactile... sinon ça ne sera qu'une faible amélioration...


----------



## msinno (4 Septembre 2007)

l'iPod va subir une am&#233;lioration majeure, confere post laisser plus haut par moi meme... ils vont "RECOMMENCER", comme il est expliqu&#233; dans le flyer du SE...


----------



## mistertitan (5 Septembre 2007)

r&#233;ponse officielle demain


----------



## xao85 (5 Septembre 2007)

On est demain!  A ce soir!!!! :love:


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> *On est demain!*  A ce soir!!!! :love:



Oui, encore quleques longues heures et Hop!!!!


----------



## yzykom (5 Septembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> d'après iLounge, Uniea a dévoilé une nouvelle gamme de pochettes destinées au nouvel iPod.
> 
> ...



Vu qu'on s'attend au pire (en plus, les housses en moquette, faut oser), on devrait être agréablement surpris, non ?


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

oui j'ai hate d'etre ce soir
oui h-9 !!!!!! (et 46 min ^^)


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Septembre 2007)

J'préfère le bon vieux fake bien connu qui montre l'ipod actuel avec un écran qui fait presque la totalité de l'engin à ces horreurs (ou erreurs) technologiques!


----------



## msinno (5 Septembre 2007)

3h35 remaining...

Et voici l'interface montrée sur ThinkSecret, ca ressemble tout de meme a un ecran 3", et non a un widesreen comme l'iPhone... a voir...


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

:modo: gros fake 








*l'iRing... * deja post&#233;.?? 

*D&#233;sormais,  la petite pomme aura son anneau magique...*
*BRUXELLES * L'iPod n'en finit plus de faire des petits. Apr&#232;s l'iPod Nano (le lecteur MP3 r&#233;volutionnaire d'Apple), l'iPod Video (tout pareil que le Nano, mais avec la vid&#233;o en plus), le brassard (pour les sportifs modernes), l'iPod shuffle (pour les fain&#233;ants qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent chipoter &#224; un microscopique... lire la suite

Et surtour ici !!!


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Septembre 2007)

durex a aussi son anneau magique...


----------



## kitetrip (5 Septembre 2007)

C'est bien connu, pour écouter de la musique, il faut un grand grand écran :mouais: 

Et pour voir des clips, c'est super génial sur un écran de 6cm :mouais: 

Dans ce cas, Apple ne décevrait encore plus :rose:


----------



## sebneb (5 Septembre 2007)

J'ai lu sur un autre forum que les nouveaux IPOD ne seraient dispo que fin septembre... j'espère que c'est faux....

en tout cas si c'est le cas je ne comprends pas le fait d'avoir arrêter le provisionnement dans tous les magasins...
Prions pour que ça soit faux... sinon il faudrait encore 3 semaines... ou attendre l'Apple Expo...


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

il faut positiver il va etre dispo des demain


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> il faut positiver il va etre *dispo* des demain




En vente demain voir ce soir, mais la dispo.. &#224; voir..  m&#234;me si pour le pod Apple n'aime pas faire attendre les fans


----------



## sebneb (5 Septembre 2007)

J'avais demandé au gars de l'Appleshop à la FNAC de la défense, et il m'avait dit qu'il faudrait attendre certainement 1 semaine.


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> J'avais demandé au gars de l'Appleshop à la FNAC de la défense, et il m'avait dit qu'il faudrait attendre certainement 1 semaine.



Comme d'hab


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

:'( non !


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Comme d'hab



Coucou  un by hein!!!







Kukana a dit:


> :'( non !



Bha oui tu crois que des l'annonce tu va a la Fnac et hop... il y a toujours un temps de livraison ... (de toutes manières, je préfere attendre un peu car les nouveaux modeles...     )


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

sebneb a dit:


> J'avais demandé au gars de l'Appleshop à la FNAC de la défense, et il m'avait dit qu'il faudrait attendre certainement 1 semaine.



Pour l'iMac ils disaient 1 mois d'attente alors qu'il était indiqué comme livrable en 5 jours sur l'AppleStore. Donc en divisant à nouveau par 4 ou 5 ça nous fait maxi 2 jours.

Et de toute façon, vu le nombre d'iPod vendus chaque jour dans le monde, un délai supérieur à 24 heures serait un désastre ! Quand l'argent coule à flot, il ne faut surtout pas fermer soit même la vanne d'arrivée


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Bha oui tu crois que des l'annonce tu va a la Fnac et hop... il y a toujours un temps de livraison ... (de toutes manières, je préfere attendre un peu car les nouveaux modeles...     )



oui mais si je commande sur applestore.com ?


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> oui mais si je commande sur applestore.com ?



Tinkiet les pod seront dispo dans la semaine.. pas la peine de se casser les cou***e à aller sur le store us


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

okidoki


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

*Les fabricants d'iPod d&#233;j&#224; au courant des nouveaut&#233;s ?*



Certains fabricants, sans doute pour se faire mousser, anticipent d&#233;j&#224; la sortie de l'iPod de ce soir :













S'il est possible que certains d'entre eux puissent avoir acc&#232;s &#224; certains prototype, ces soci&#233;t&#233;s ne vont certainement pas prendre le risque de telles fuites. Il s'agit donc certainement d'images purement sp&#233;culatives.

La page est d'ailleurs toujours en ligne :



Source mac4erver


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

oups doublon d&#233;sol&#233; !!


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

is commmiiiiinnnnnggggggggggg


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


>


 
  hum lovely !
jai la CB en main !


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

je prefere celui la


----------



## Paradise (5 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> je prefere celui la



Toi tu vas être deçu ce soir... si tu t'attend à ca et pour pas cher...  en plus il colle pas a la charte Apple...


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

@ Kukuna : ma lair moins realiste vu la finesse entre les bords et lecran... ensuite si c'est industriellement realisable je dis pas non ! il est tres sympa !

celui de Kukuna reprend des elements du design Iphone, pour lhomogeneite de la gamme, jen pencherai en sa faveur


----------



## Kukana (5 Septembre 2007)

WoHOo !!!!


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

temballe pas non plus lol ... 
les awards seront dispenses ce soir !
par Stevy Himself !


----------



## shyriu (5 Septembre 2007)

et ca continue ... ICI POUR LES ACCESSOIRES
attention elles ressemblent fortement celles diffusees sur mac4ever dans un post plus haut par kukuna je crois

edit : ce sont bien celles a lorigine de larticle sur mac4ever ... desole


----------

